# Wild hops/ urban treasures



## bronson (30/1/17)

Hey all. Just thought id let you know of some hops i found growing up a electric pole. There behind iga in fairfeild / station st . Saw it a month or 2 ago but should have burs on it by now. One to keep a eye on if you live in the area. Also found some up the dandenongs. Anyone else see them about?


----------



## JB (30/1/17)

Whereabouts in the dandenongs & is this a police sting?


----------

